# peto



## danalto

Peto, viene dato come volgare
Scoreggia, idem
Vento, stessa cosa...
Flato...viene dato come termine medico...e io mi sto confondendo le idee! 

Sto adattando ER, e tra una battuta e l'altra Morris, uno dei medici del PS, dice di aver letto sul giornale che "I flati delle mucche / vacche ci uccideranno tutti perché il gas distrugge l'ozono"...

Ecco, in questo contesto che termine è meglio usare?


----------



## housecameron

Direi flatulenza


----------



## SunDraw

A mio avviso:
- scoreggia loffa trombetta ecc (?) sono ridanciani;
[- così come dalle mie parti la trasposizione pernacchia/etta];
- vento, aria, ariosità ecc sono eufemismi collocabili (e come tali, cioè con quel loro registro di ricercatezza/affetazione), solo in un contesto correttamente interpretabile (ad es. per me non la frase in questione);
- peto e puzza/puzzetta sono rudi, forse popolareschi, ma sufficientemente ["sdoganati" ed] attestati per cavarsela con l'argomento;
- flato oltreché non usato né forse compreso nel linguaggio comune, richiede comunque contesto per non comprendere anche le emissioni orali;
- così emanazione/emissione [anale] li definirei eufemismi para-specialistici da usare con attenzione;
- già decisamente meglio flatulenza.

Per ora non mi viene in mente altro!

PS "Rumor di culo sanità di corpo".


----------



## danalto

Per come la vedo io, e considerando (_ahimé_) la solita velocità con cui viene detta la battuta, *vento *potrebbe essere un giusto compromesso...
Morris parla molto velocemente...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I ragazzini e molti adulti non avrebbero problemi a capire "le bombe" che fanno le vacche.


----------



## Sicanius

danalto said:


> Per come la vedo io, e considerando (_ahimé_) la solita velocità con cui viene detta la battuta, *vento *potrebbe essere un giusto compromesso...
> Morris parla molto velocemente...



Il vento delle vacche/mucche?? Confesso che non lo capirei immediatamente, non ho mai usato né sentito la parola *vento* utilizzata con quel significato senza qualche altro termine che ne chiarisse il senso... 
Non so se si tratta di variazione regionale (o forse individuale??!)...

Sic.


----------



## franz rod

Non mi sembra affatto che peto sia volgare, anzi e difatti userei questo termine.
Flato, come già detto, non indica solitamente le emissioni intestinali e difatti basta vedere quanto sia simile a fiato a cui è etimologicamente collegato.

Dopo aver fatto un elenco così lungo non possiamo dimenticarci della vescia, cioè un peto silenzioso.


----------



## tie-break

franz rod said:


> Non mi sembra affatto che peto sia volgare, anzi e difatti userei questo termine.


 
 Pienamente d'accordo


----------



## SunDraw

Sicanius said:


> Il vento delle vacche/mucche?? Confesso che non lo capirei immediatamente, non ho mai usato né sentito la parola *vento* utilizzata con quel significato senza qualche altro termine che ne chiarisse il senso...


Ah sì, ecco la forma (tra le eufemistiche) cui ieri giravo intorno:
- ventosità [intestinale/anale].
Niente di che, ma per completezza.

Segnalo, per la stessa ragione, l'uso, scorretto ma evocativo, del termine
- aerofagia (anche: areofagia)
che da "[sconsiderato] inghiottimento d'aria" è passato (sceso...) a illustrare i problemi di pancia gonfia, più propriamente:
- meteorismo,
entrambe parole che vengono prese a prestito, per le ragioni di ...imbarazzo di vocabolario del caso, anche per gli effetti del tratto vieppiù ...terminale.


----------



## saltapicchio

In effetti il "meteorismo bovino" è un fenomeno durante il quale vengono prodotte notevoli quantità di gas, in qualche caso si può arrivare ad una vera e propria esplosione del rumine e guai se succede vicino a delle fiamme libere (c'è parecchio metano). Una volta ho visto delle vacche morire, stragonfie di gas, e l'allevatore, per evitare altri danni, non ha potuto fare altro che forargli la pancia con un ferro acuminato. Dal foro è uscito uno zampillo di erba fermentata alto almeno due metri, impressionante!

"I peti delle vacche ci uccideranno tutti..." a me sembra che vada benissimo.

Vi siete dimenticati di "loffa" (decisamente silenziosa e generalmente pesante).
Mi piace ricordare l'espressione della "scureggia vestita", quando questa lascia tracce evidenti sulla biancheria intima (trattasi anche di "sgommata nelle mutande")...


----------



## stella_maris_74

SunDraw said:


> - già decisamente meglio *flatulenza*.



Già che ci siamo, vorrei cogliere l'occasione per sottolineare una volta per tutte che la grafia corretta è appunto quella suggerita da SunDraw... e non _*flauto*lenza _(indipendentemente dall'eventuale talento individuale nel... _modulare _l'emissione...) come spesso si legge e si sente (quando _si sente_ è peggio...).

Ciao


----------



## damminson

Guardate questo...
Dalla repubblica di oggi...
www repubblica.it/2006/12/gallerie/ambiente/mucche-inquinanti/1 html
(mancano i puntini)

Veramente appropriato.....


----------



## danalto

saltapicchio said:


> In effetti il "meteorismo bovino" è un fenomeno durante il quale vengono prodotte notevoli quantità di gas, in qualche caso si può arrivare ad una vera e propria esplosione del rumine e guai se succede vicino a delle fiamme libere (c'è parecchio metano). Una volta ho visto delle vacche morire, stragonfie di gas, e l'allevatore, per evitare altri danni, non ha potuto fare altro che forargli la pancia con un ferro acuminato. Dal foro è uscito uno zampillo di erba fermentata alto almeno due metri, impressionante!
> 
> "I peti delle vacche ci uccideranno tutti..." a me sembra che vada benissimo.
> 
> Vi siete dimenticati di "loffa" (decisamente silenziosa e generalmente pesante).
> Mi piace ricordare l'espressione della "scureggia vestita", quando questa lascia tracce evidenti sulla biancheria intima (trattasi anche di "sgommata nelle mutande")...


Ehm, salta...ma quello che hai scritto è vero?

_@damminson: quell'articolo sembra fatto apposta!

_Grazie a tutti!


----------



## saltapicchio

danalto said:


> Ehm, salta...ma quello che hai scritto è vero?
> 
> _@damminson: quell'articolo sembra fatto apposta!_
> 
> Grazie a tutti!


 
Verissimo, lo giuro sulla testa dei miei figli...  (oddio, non sò perché ma così sembro poco credibile ).

Ci riprovo: è assolutamente vero, le vacche avevano mangiato erba medica fresca e poi avevano bevuto molta acqua (quello che potremmo definire un cocktail micidiale), penso siano morte per soffocamento o per infarto a causa della pressione del rumine rigonfio, poi hanno cominciato a gonfiarsi sempre di più fino all'intervento del loro proprietario.


----------



## danalto

Oh, santa pace! Sembra un film dell'orrore!


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Paulfromitaly said:


> I ragazzini e molti adulti non avrebbero problemi a capire "le bombe" che fanno le vacche.



Si puo' dire "le bombe" parlando della flatulenza umana? Si puo' dire, per esempio, "Ho fatto una bomba piu' grande del culo"?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao L'aura


L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Si puo' dire "le bombe" parlando della flatulenza umana? Sì. Si puo' dire, per esempio, "Ho fatto una bomba piu' grande del culo"? Sì, perché no?


Si può definire _bomba_ ciò che è destinato a produrre degli effetti clamorosi in un momento successivo, tra cui anche determinate tipologie di _flatulenze_ (o _peti_).


----------



## giginho

Singolarmente ironico il fatto che un utente che si chiama l'aura che tu *respiri* scriva di peti! 

Sinceramente dalle mie parti "bomba" non è usato in quel senso. Penso che l'espressione più naturale sarebbe: "ne ho tirata/mollata/sganciata una che .....". Il verbo "bombardare" è usato per l'evacuazione completa e non per la flatulenza.

Buona giornata

Gigi


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Gigi
Bellissima la battuta.
Quindi dalle vostre parti _cosa_ tirate/mollate/sganciate?


----------



## giginho

Solitamente molliamo delle "scorre", delle cannonate/bordate (ma è più "tecnico" se capisci quello che intendo...  ) ma solitamente ci limitiamo a dire: "ne ho tirata/mollata/sganciata una che ho ammazzato tutti in ufficio!"....sai, la proverbiale compostezza sabauda!


----------



## dragonseven

In effetti anche dalle mie parti è sufficiente il verbo "mollare/sganciare", più "lanciare" che "tirare"; poi se l'interlocutore non ha capito l'argomento si passa alla/e "bomba/e", se ancora non ci arriva "loffa/e" e quindi "scorra/e" ma quest'ultimo suona più volgare. Diciamo che al 99,9% a "loffa" c'è arrivato.


----------



## giginho

Occhio!

Loffa = peto che non fa rumore ma puzza

quindi, almeno dalle mie parti, le loffe sono un particolare tipo di scoreggia e non un sinonimo delle stesse!


----------



## dragonseven

Sì anche qui, ma se lo dici è proprio perché non l'ha sentita.


----------



## giginho

dragonseven said:


> Sì anche qui, ma se lo dici è proprio perché non l'ha sentita.



Ecco un caso in cui tu non hai sentito ma gli astanti sì:
"ieri ho tirato una *trona *(ecco il termine che mi mancava: scoreggia molto rumorosa e mefitica!!) in ufficio che ho fatto le meches al collega dietro di me!"

Caso in cui il peto non si è sentito:
"ieri ho tirato una loffa che ne ho ammazzati due, ma nessuno ha capito di chi fosse la colpa!"


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> ... Il verbo "bombardare" è usato per l'evacuazione completa e non per la flatulenza...


D'accordo, il bombardamento anche dalle nostre parti significa qualche mitraglia , non solo rumore e gas. 

Una bella giornata profumata!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> Si puo' dire "le bombe" parlando della flatulenza umana? Si puo' dire, per esempio, "Ho fatto una bomba piu' grande del culo"?


"Bomba" non è un sinonimo di "peto", ma si può usare in senso metaforico all'interno di un contesto che ne renda comprensibile il senso (come anche _esplosione, botto_ e simili).  

(A Gigi il premio per la creazione degli enunciati più esilaranti di questo forum!)


----------

